# Medicated FET and false BFP? Help required!



## samwontel (Jan 9, 2006)

good morning all.

Need some urgent advice please!

I'm 10dp2dt and have been feeling decidedly different for the past few days, reminding me of when I was preggers with our DS.

Anyway, I know it's naughty, but I did one of those clear blue digital tests this morning and it came up with a 'Pregnant 1-2'

After five minutes of whooping - and even though I think I know the answers - the questions set in.... which is where you lovely ladies come in, I hope.

Am I right in thinking that you can't get a false positive when you haven't had the HcG trigger injection?

I've been taking progesterone for two weeks and oestregen for the past five.

Any help you could offer to put my racing mind at rest would be invaluable!

thanks as always and good luck to everyone.

sam x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's the real deal....congratulations. progesterone and estrogen won't only won't effect the result.


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Definitely not a false positive - estrogen and progesterone can't give you a false reading.

Huge congrats to you!!!!


----------



## samwontel (Jan 9, 2006)

hey there

thanks so much for confirming what I thought I knew!

the sun is shining and it's turned into a pretty amazing day all round.

good luck with everything

sam x


----------



## samwontel (Jan 9, 2006)

just an update for anyone who reads this... we did get our BFP on OTD, but then suffered a miscarriage at 5 weeks.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh dear - so sorry to hear this. xxx


----------

